# Christmas Tsunami



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2018)

As Volcano Rumbles, Tsunami-Battered Indonesia Issues Beach Warning


----------



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2018)

Krakatoa returns?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 25, 2018)

Except it's a Hanukkah Tsunami.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Except it's a Hanukkah Tsunami.



The human misery and aftermath is happening over the Christmas period.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Except it's a Hanukkah Tsunami.
> ...


Christmas in Mexico last for twelve days.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 25, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




How uninteresting.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Eh, it's a living.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> As Volcano Rumbles, Tsunami-Battered Indonesia Issues Beach Warning



Absolutely horrid.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2018)

They should vacation in Europe for the Holidays.


----------



## beautress (Dec 26, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> They should vacation in Europe for the Holidays.


Well, they better go back home if they're thinking Italy, because Mt. Etna just blew her top: Mount Etna volcano triggers 4.8 magnitude quake in Sicily, Italy


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> They should vacation in Europe for the Holidays.



You think it's Utopia there?

Or Nirvana?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> As Volcano Rumbles, Tsunami-Battered Indonesia Issues Beach Warning


again?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > As Volcano Rumbles, Tsunami-Battered Indonesia Issues Beach Warning
> ...


It's not really funny, Mindful.  It was horrible, the tsunami on Christmas 2004.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I don't know how that rating appeared, because I didn't click it.

Stuff like that has happened before.


----------

